# Rugby



## Jay Bell (Aug 31, 2003)

Any other ruggers out there?


----------



## Andi (Aug 31, 2003)

Tried to avoid it in school for some reason. Looking back I wish I'd thrown myself into it a bit more. It's loads of fun. Watch it a bit on the telly when England or Wales are on but that's about it. The only club round here is Moseley and they're kind of minnows.


----------



## Kingston (Aug 31, 2003)

i played a season a couple years ago (highschool)

Teacher strikes and other such things kept me from playing more seasons. It was allot of fun.


----------



## MountainSage (Aug 31, 2003)

Play one season in college as a post/anchor, what every there called.  I enjoyed playing the game a lot.  I was a high school American Football player, so I like violent games.

Mountainsage


----------

